# Why I haven't been on much in the last few days....



## Schroedc (Mar 30, 2016)

So Sales at the shop have been pretty craptastic the last month or two with winter here and no tourists so I took on this job to make some quick coin to pay my property taxes. Putting in 1/2 walls with doors for a play area in a local faith based ministry's early child development building. Should be done tonight so I can finish and ship a couple things I owe to members tomorrow bright and early.

Reactions: Like 10 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2016)

Nice looking work Colin. Don't let Mike see that single-dabber mud job on the nails! 

What's the species of wood?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 30, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Nice looking work Colin. Don't let Mike see that single-dabber mud job on the nails!
> 
> What's the species of wood?



I've never claimed to be a sheetrock guy. The wood I think is hickory of some sort. I picked it up cheap a couple years ago and the project out was planned for won't happen for a couple more years so I figured I'd make them a deal and make myself some extra coin and get it out of my garage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 30, 2016)

Nice work, Colin.


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 30, 2016)

Why the green board?


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 30, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Why the green board?



It was cheap. Also the mold/mildew resistance. We had a flood in 2007 and some of the older buildings get musty when it gets humid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 30, 2016)

Nice work going on there Colin.


----------



## jmurray (Mar 30, 2016)

Cool circular! I'd like to see you do the hinge mortise with your router plane, or at least throw a pointer or two out there


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 30, 2016)

Great craftsmanship! I'm sure they got a better job than any run of the mill contractor, what with your emphasis on wood. Chuck


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 31, 2016)

jmurray said:


> Cool circular! I'd like to see you do the hinge mortise with your router plane, or at least throw a pointer or two out there



The circular saw is an all metal Milwaukee worm drive saw from the mid 60's. I paid 3.00 for it with a bad cord. Put a new cord on it, changed the oil in the gearbox and I've been using it ever since. I understand they were popular with roofers. 

As far as the hinge mortise goes, I'll have to take pictures the next time I do one. I just marked my hinge location, scored the line with a sharp utility knife (The doors were pine so easy to mark) Set my depth on the router plane and started working my way in from the edge. I have no idea if it was the "right" way to do it but it worked......


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 31, 2016)

Here is the area all finished up, I have some trim to install once the painting is done but easier to do it after than for them to have to tape off.

They must have liked my work, they asked me to bid another construction job for them so....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kevin (Mar 31, 2016)

Looks great Colin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 31, 2016)

Nicely done!


----------

